
Free Cloud Server – Pay one time setup fee for your very own place in the cloud - pmontra
http://cloudatcost.com/
======
rhlala
I cant see what cpu it is.

It looks great, canada company give more trust than if it would be other
country,

Life time use right?

------
pmontra
Did anybody use them? It seems too good to be true and one wonders how can
they afford that.

$35/one time

1 vCPU Core

2 public IP per Server

512MB ECC RAM

10GB SSD

1 Gbit Network

unmetered monthly transfer

